# Blood in Urine sample



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

I went to my Gynecologist on Friday 25th. She said I had blood in my urine sample. It was sent to the Lab for a closer look. I was called on the next Wednesday, the Lab didn't have enough urine (I gave enough). I dropped a urine sample off that same day at the Lab. Well today I got a call from the doctor's office, the lab ran the wrong test. I can't give another urine sample at this point I'm on my period. I did have a UTI about a month ago, but at last check I have no infection. I continue to have bladder pressure,bladder pain and some burning, what's so strange it seems that is hurts worse after I eat. I'm very worried about the blood in my urine. Everything I look at on web sites say BLADDER CANCER, KIDNEY CANCER. I guess this is just something else to worry about, it doesn't help that I'm on my period right now and I'm very emotional. I feel like I can't move without bleeding all over myself. All I want to do is cry. My husband thinks I'm going crazy, sometimes I agree.Thank God for this BB and all the people who respond. Sorry for sounding so down it just seems that things build up and you need to vent. Thanks for letting me.Jackie


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I had blood in my urine sample too a couple of months ago. Was sent to a Urologist for further testing. So far, he has done an ultrasound and another test. I was scheduled for a IVP and a cytoscope this week, but canceled because my last urine sample was blood free and I have no symptoms of anything wrong. The Urologist called me and told me I needed to reschedule....I'm hesitant because my blood was microscopic and a very small amount...a coworker just went through all of these tests and they found nothing.


----------



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I don't think urologists in general take womens'complaints very seriously. They love to run tests and put you through hell, only to tell you nothing is wrong and they can't do much for you. If you're a man, it's different. All they care about is if you can get an erection or not.It sounds to me like you might have symptoms of Interstitial Cystitis. The foods you eat can affect your bladder and I think that is one of the hallmarks of the disease. Also, your bladder could have been somewhat "damaged" after the infection. Even though there is no sign of infection, you are still having discomfort because the bladder lining was damaged by the infection. I've been where you are and I understand. I cannot drink certain things because they will make my bladder hurt. I also learned that your urinary tract is made up from the same type of tissues as your vagina and therefore it is affected by hormone changes.Just my two cents. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks K9Mom and Spartina for responding to my post. Spartina I have been thinking it might be Interstitial Cystitis, but the blood in my urine kind of threw me somewhat. I will go through all the test needed to rule out anything else. But it has something to do with what I eat and or drink, and my GYN thinks is it very odd. But I also know women with IBS can sometimes have a lot of problems with bladder pain. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. It does help so much to know someone else has gone through this. Thanks again.Jackie


----------



## Missy I (Nov 10, 2002)

I have not had the blood in my urine, but I have had the discomfort even when I don't have a UTI. I have noticed if I drink a lot of carbonated beverages, it will make me more uncomfortable. I think the carbonation irritates the lining. I have a friend at work that has the interstitial cystitis, and found that tomatoes were bothering her. I think it may have something to do with the acidity. I don't know if it will help, but many times I will take cranberry pills (instead of the juice- I am not a fan!







. Perhaps that will help you out. Hope you are feeling better.


----------

